# Knit Hat "Adeline"



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody, 

Here is my new hat "Adeline". It's available in one size to fit a child or lady with head circumference of 21"-23".
It's made in the round and does not have a seam.

To create the motif on this hat I used simple cables and twisted stitches.
Yarn used: #4 medium worsted (10 ply)

Gauge: 4 sts per 1" in stockinette stitch

The pattern is on sale for $1.99 in my Ravelry shop till Sunday, May 19 (regular price is $2.99).

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-adeline


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I like the ribbing


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> I like the ribbing


Thank you, jinx!


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Pretty


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

wannabegranny said:


> Pretty


Thank you, Wannabegranny!  I'm glad you like it!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

great looking hat


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice ! The ribbing really sets it off nicely ! ????????


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What a lovely hat! Reminds me of a crown. You could add a bead at the points of each diamond shape.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

gramknits said:


> What a lovely hat! Reminds me of a crown. You could add a bead at the points of each diamond shape.


Great idea! Or, inside each diamond.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Great idea! Or, inside each diamond.


Oh yes, that would be lovely!


----------



## Barrbelle (Oct 29, 2011)

Another pattern I must get! This is such a pretty one too. They always turn out perfectly. Thanks for great patterns and interesting concepts.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

What a sweet design!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Barrbelle said:


> Another pattern I must get! This is such a pretty one too. They always turn out perfectly. Thanks for great patterns and interesting concepts.


Thank you so much for your kind words and for buying my patterns, Barrbelle! I hope you will enjoy my new pattern. Happy knitting!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful design.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

a nice delicate design!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Feminine and sweet.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much again, Everybody! And a very special THANK YOU for Everybody who purchased the pattern! Enjoy it!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Really nice!!


----------

